
Ask HN: System visualization tools? - Pyxl101
Certain industries put together beautiful visualizations of how their systems operate. Chemical plants provide a visualization of their pipes, pumps, tanks, and other equipment that engineers can monitor and manipulate in real time.<p>Why don&#x27;t we use this type of visualization more in the software industry? We love graphs, but tend to stop there.<p>What tools and techniques do you use to display and manipulate your systems? Netflix Hystrix [1] is an example of a useful interactive dashboard, but I&#x27;ve rarely seen others. What else is out there?<p>If you were going to build one from scratch (either in the browser or as a native client), what technology would you use?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techblog.netflix.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;12&#x2F;making-netflix-api-more-resilient.html
======
buildops
IncrediBuild offers visualization of your build process (Linux and Windows)
[https://www.incredibuild.com/](https://www.incredibuild.com/)

------
alberte
lots in database land - Oracle Enterprise Manager, quest had one - forget the
name - the makers of Toad, it was very pretty. Splunk is one for server log
management. a quick google turned up
[https://www.paessler.com/router_monitoring](https://www.paessler.com/router_monitoring)
for network monitoring. Maybe they're not as widespread because you have to
pay for most of them :-)

------
canterburry
Check out DynaTrace. They are probably the best tool I know of but expensive.

